
After Paris Attacks, French Cops Want to Block Tor and Forbid Free Wi-Fi - joeyespo
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/after-paris-attacks-proposed-french-law-would-block-tor-and-forbid-free-wi-fi
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10685815)

